# Batch - bestimmtes Datum für alle Dateien mit gleichen Namen



## rkrause787878 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

wie kann ich relativ einfach folgendes realisieren:

- Ich möchte in einem Ordner ein Batch starten, die in allen Ordner die Dateiattribute einer Datei als Vorlage nimmt, und die anderen Dateien gleichen Namens (Endungen unterschiedlich) diese Dateiattribute (es geht mirnur um Datum/Uhrzeit) zuweist.

Ich habe das Problem, das ich viele "alte" Dateien habe, zu diesen Dateien kommen automatisch neue Dateiformate, die aber immer ein aktuelles Datum haben. 

Ich möchte daher diese Dateien automatisch umbenennen.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------

